# Ossabaw Pig hunt applications -send now



## SOS (Nov 7, 2010)

Dig out your reject letters and send in for the Ossabaw Pig hunt.  I assume we are going for the February hunt again?  Or do we want to hope for even colder weather in January?!?!?  LOL!

If you have a reject, you are pretty much guaranteed.  If not, go ahead and apply.  I think it is about 40% chance of getting drawn on your first try.

I don't have the regulations handy after moving to a new house - anyone have the address?

Here's a post from our hunt 2 years ago...the more the merrier!  It's a beautiful place if you've never been.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=299099&highlight=ossabaw

Steve


----------



## Dennis (Nov 7, 2010)

Mailed mine last week and applied for the Feb. hunt 
The address is
Ga. Wildlife Resources Division
Game Management
One Conservation Way
Brunswick,Ga 31520


----------



## SOS (Nov 7, 2010)

February hunt it is...!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll send mine in this week for sure!
Here are a couple of pics I have from 2 yrs ago, it was a hoot!
Dan


----------



## Decator Dunagan (Nov 8, 2010)

sending mine in today.

The ride on the wagon is the best, just look at Dennis face.  


Happy Hunter


Camp Shivers


----------



## Chris Horsman (Nov 8, 2010)

How do you get to the island? How long is the hunt? Is it pigs only? Do you just send a letter stating name, address and which hunt? Thanks.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Nov 8, 2010)

And I see it`s not bow only. Rifles? Shotguns? Muzzleloaders?.....


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 8, 2010)

Chris Horsman said:


> How do you get to the island? How long is the hunt? Is it pigs only? Do you just send a letter stating name, address and which hunt? Thanks.




Good questions Chris.
Thanks for this reminder Steve!
I will get my letter sent out, this year.
It's just for me, but I could of done without seeing 
a pic of Dennis' barefeet again. 

According to the regs:

send a letter stating your:

Full name
Address
Phone Number
SSN

address:

Ossabaw Island WMA, Feb 24-26 (for the feb hunt)*
Coastal Regional Office (Region 7)
1 Conservation Way
Brunswick, Ga 31520

* or Jan 20-22 for the first hunt

You have to provide your own boat transportation to,
and from the island. Check page 50 in the current reg book.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 8, 2010)

Gonna try and get Andrea's and my application sent in, when is the due date to have them in by?


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 8, 2010)

If I am not mistaken wont the marina there take you out and pick you up for a fee?


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 8, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> Gonna try and get Andrea's and my application sent in, when is the due date to have them in by?



December 1


----------



## Chris Horsman (Nov 8, 2010)

Wot about using your own boat?


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 8, 2010)

Mailing them tomorrow!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 8, 2010)

I believe you can use your own boat, but you may have to pay a boat ramp fee.  Their boat will take you, dump you out, and pick you up.  Round trip, it seems, cost 60 bucks last time we went.  May be higher now.  Dan


----------



## SOS (Nov 8, 2010)

Just to reiterate:

Mail to the address Dennis posted with the info Jake pasted from the regs.  (Look under Ossabaw Island WMA in the regs for more detail).

Your own boat is allowed but limited space to dock.  Most folks pay the marina for the round trip.

Yes, this is any weapon.  I've hunted with compound and been the only bowhunter and hunted with recurve and definetly been the only bowhunter.  With the gang 2 years ago we were the only group of 5 idiots with stick and string - although some brought firesticks along as well.  With my elbow problems and lack of skill shooting left handed, I may resort to cheating.
Cheers.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes the marina will take you over there and back and i think it's the best deal as opposed to taking your on boat and maybe having no place to dock it at the island and then having to anchor in the middle of the creek. It is a gun hunt but you can hunt with anything you want. Take a boat cushion because the trailer ride is very rough!!! I though everybody was kidding me and i had to borrow one. Sorry about the pics of my feet they needed airing out and i think that day it had gotten up to around 25 degrees!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 8, 2010)

SOS said:


> Dig out your reject letters and send in for the Ossabaw Pig hunt.  I assume we are going for the February hunt again?  Or do we want to hope for even colder weather in January?!?!?  LOL!
> 
> If you have a reject, you are pretty much guaranteed.  If not, go ahead and apply.  I think it is about 40% chance of getting drawn on your first try.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, can't tell from the pic if Dennis is having so much fun he just can't smile or if he is thinking being at the dentist is more fun...


I'll send in an application but I won't be able to shoot a longbow in Feb.  If I get drawn I'll just have to pack my little 10-1/2" buddy, I can shoot it once with one hand.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 8, 2010)

The name of the marina is Kilkenny. It cost us $65 round trip for the Oct. bow hunt. Actually, after we were drawn, the marina sent all of us a letter explaining their services. By the way, it's first come, first served.

Phone number is (912) 727-2215


----------



## breadfan (Nov 9, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> The name of the marina is Kilkenny. It cost us $65 round trip for the Oct. bow hunt. Actually, after we were drawn, the marina sent all of us a letter explaining their services. By the way, it's first come, first served.
> 
> Phone number is (912) 727-2215



Killkenny sends out letters of their services to all the selected hunters. It's a little work to get your stuff on the boat, off the boat, and to the campsite. You will love it if you love the outdoors! Been there ten times!


----------



## SOS (Nov 11, 2010)

Doesn't seem quite so bad for the hog hunt....but there is a pretty good crowd there right at sun up.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 11, 2010)

I just pulled up the WMA map of the area and it looks to be 50% water.  If you shoot a hog with a bow, how do you track and recover it if it crosses a marsh or stream too deep to wade?


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 12, 2010)

Just sent mine in for the Feb hunt.  But with a brand new job, don't know if I can get the time off yet.  Dan


----------



## Chris Horsman (Nov 12, 2010)

I see that you can apply as a group. What if someone with a rejection point was part of a group with no points, surly the leader, with points , would get the rest of his group selected?
Its there system. Can`t we use it?


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 12, 2010)

Mac said:


> You don't,  I took a kid a few years ago,  he shot a couple nice pigs good in the front shoulder, but they got to the water.  No way to track them, plus a fat hog will bleed very little the fat seals in the exit wound.  Best to shoot in the head with a rifle to drop them in their tracks.  I lost several before I figured this out.  Head shots for me.



This is a bowhunting sub-forum, and we don't take head shots.  Put it where it needs to be and they don't go far.


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 12, 2010)

Not necessarily Chris, but you can try.  I imagine it depends on how many with rejection points apply. Dan


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 12, 2010)

Mac said:


> You don't,  I took a kid a few years ago,  he shot a couple nice pigs good in the front shoulder, but they got to the water.  No way to track them, plus a fat hog will bleed very little the fat seals in the exit wound.  Best to shoot in the head with a rifle to drop them in their tracks.  I lost several before I figured this out.  Head shots for me.



I don't know Mac, the hog I skewered through the vitals in the above photo didn't go too far.  Hunt with what you want to, but we're talking bows and arrows on this forum.
Dan


----------



## Mac (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry  

comments deleted


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 12, 2010)

No worries, Mac!  Most of us will pick up a gun too, but don't discuss it here.  Dan


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 12, 2010)

Mac said:


> Sorry
> 
> comments deleted



No apologies needed. Thanks for you time and comments.
I hope to make this hunt, next time out.

Mac, if you read, and hang out here some, you may notice
a kind of a bond between some of us, who like doing things the hard way.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 12, 2010)

No offense meant Mac.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 12, 2010)

Chris Horsman said:


> I see that you can apply as a group. What if someone with a rejection point was part of a group with no points, surly the leader, with points , would get the rest of his group selected?
> Its there system. Can`t we use it?



If you apply as a group, everyone in the group has to have the same amount of rejections. You can have up to 5 in a group. If someone does have a rejection and the others don't, then the rejection can always be saved for a different year.


----------



## Mac (Nov 12, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> No apologies needed. Thanks for you time and comments.
> I hope to make this hunt, next time out.
> 
> Mac, if you read, and hang out here some, you may notice
> a kind of a bond between some of us, who like doing things the hard way.



I have been a member here many many years before GON got involved.  I know the profile shows 2004, but that is when the forum crashed and all history was lost.   I use to live just up the road from Woody's shop.  That was when the whole forum was a small close group.  I post very little here now.

I just did a search for recent Ossabaw post,  I did not notice the thread was listed under primitive archery, my bad.


----------

